# sis 740 grafik chipsatz



## El_Schubi (8. Juli 2003)

holla,
ich hab an mein Notebook mit sis 740 Gafikchipsatz einen 2ten Monitor angeschlossen. Ich kann aber leider nur Gespiegelt und Einfachmodus wählen. Weiß jemand vielleicht woher ich treiber bekommen kann die einen Gesamtdesktop über beide screens ermöglichen?

Eine andere sache noch:
ich hab die Bildwiederholrate auf 85hz gestellt. Wird das auf das lcd Display übertragen, oder gilt das nur für den externen Monitor, da dieser als primär ausgewählt ist? wenn es für das lcd übernommen wird, hält dieses 85 hz aus?


thx in advance

mfg el


----------

